# All Done!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Instead of typing it all out I'll leave a link here to my diary.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69429.0

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh hun, I am so so sorry, I was praying that it was too early to test on Monday. 

You sound so strong in your diary, but I know nothing I can say will make you feel any better at the moment. Its so unfair and you deserve much more. 

Im sending you all massive hugs and praying that feb is your month. 

Kate
xxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Vicki - I really am sorry that it wasn't a BFP for you hun.... I admire how strong you are being about it.....So like you have said that was the practice run so a nice BFP for you in February then hun  
You take care
Best wishes to you and DH
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

awww hun, i really feel for you. i haven't been through this obv so i can only imagine how much you are hurting. i wish i could see you and give you a real hug.
i am glad though that you still seem quite positive for the future, hang on in there babe.

lots of love and hugs, love maz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Vicki



good luck for Feb.

Nic


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Vicki - I know I've already texted you but just wanted to say again honey - I'm gutted for you and wanted with all my heart for this to  have been different for you.

Looks like we could end up as cycle buddies next time chick  

Lou
XXX


----------

